# Pleurisy



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody familiar with Pleurisy? Apparently, it is a rediculously painful condition in which the lining between the lungs and rib cage become inflamed. How do I know this? Why do I care? Well, for the second time in less than a year, this stinkin' cook got dragged into the hospital, by ambulance to boot! 
Monday night, I thought I was coming down with the flu or some type of cold; I was achy all over. I went to bed and awoke the next AM to get to work. Still not feeling well, but not terrible. About 10 minutes after the crew started to arrive, I couldn't catch my breath, feel my hands, see straight or stop wheezing. I thought I was... well, I don't know what I thought. I made it to the security desk of our building where I promptly fell on the security gaurd. A day in the hospital and some fiercly strong anti-inflammatory medications and I am able to sit-up for more than 10 minutes. 
Why am I a sharing this whining session? Well, had I not known from previous experience, this really felt like a heart attack. I thought the long days had finally done me in. What causes it? It is the result of a virus. They tell me it lasts 2-3 days, but I haven't been able to do much other than brush my teeth and go back to bed. It is awful! It hurts to lay down. It hurts to stand. It hurts to walk. Boo hoo for me! So, 5 days later I still feel like... a pile of rusty nails.
That's all. Just wanted to tell everybody out there in our community, if you suspect anything like this, get help... and fast!
Okay, enough whining.


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

About 15 years ago I had pleurisy, and spent a week in bed. I mean literally in bed, the entire week. And then felt like garbage for quite a while after that. And this was with 2 amall children and a helpless husband!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds awful! I hope that once you get it out of your system, it's gone for good. I've never heard of pleurisy. How did you get it?

Feel better soon, Jim


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Jim,

I'm sorry to hear about your illness. Take the rest your body and mind really needs.

The family and I send our best


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

You heard cape chef, now do as your told, young man! Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, Jim... I hope you feel better quickly! Can someone make you a nice bowl of chicken soup? Sorry I can't e-mail you some. 

Take it easy, and be good to yourself.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Get well Jim!

This is so painful, I hope you'll be back on your feet soon. To find more about pleurisy or any other medical condition, visit:

The Merck Manual of Diagnosis and Therapy Section 6. Pulmonary Disorders Chapter 80. Pleural Disorders


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I was just a little girl when my mom got this disease. Following treatment, it went away forever by lying directly on the floor of the poarch in the sun!

I don't know if it was a dry or wet pleurisy though!

You may want to check out the following website:

pleurisy

Get well soon, Jim!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Stop worrying about whining. You're not whining and you're not a whiner from what I've seen. You're sick. So get better and stop worrying about us. We all send our regards for your health.
Hope you're feeling better by now.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Golly, I'm speechless. I thank everybody for the wonderful support and warm wishes. I am now vertical! This is an accomplishment. I did a 2 hour stint at work today. That was too much, but I feel like ship without an ocean when I am not at work. Anyhow, I am feeling much better and with continued rest, I hoping for a full recovery by the end of the week. 
I really do appreciate all the kind words and informative links about this rediculous ailment. 
Ann, if you do find a way to email some chicken noodle soup, please let me know!
Thanks, again, it's great to know you are all out there!! 
-Jim in need of :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Take Care Jim....YUCK!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Jim , your kicking it dude , and I see for you a long future of stirring the pot . We love ya man so get better than you were before , OK ........ Doug..................................


----------

